# 18T servos?



## NitroRcRacer97 (Jul 19, 2004)

Which ones do run, & prefer/recommend?

thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I use the stock one !! It is fast and centers.


----------



## NitroRcRacer97 (Jul 19, 2004)

That is what I currently use, just seeing if there are any other options. I do have a Futaba one also, but don't like it. Thank you


----------

